# Elden ring



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)

souls evolution ? tommers


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2021)

ooh, did it get announced?


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2021)

there's a release date!

tbh I'm not sure how much influence georgey boy has had, that looks a lot like a souls game.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks very souls.  Hint of Shadow of the colossus for the world traversal  but still very soulsy.

Perhaps it hints at a more fast pace bloodbourne/DS3 style combat.  Hints at a range of play stlyes  so more DS than Sekiro which is also good. Also on PC  thank fuck.

I can't even play these games but I fucking love them.  DS1 is one of my favourite games  and  I can't even get past sen's funhouse (I got knocked off that last bridge like 30 times before biting my controller in half)


----------



## Sunray (Jun 20, 2021)

There is a lot of game after that!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2021)

Sunray said:


> There is a lot of game after that!


I know. I've watched a number of playthroughs.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2021)

14 new things we learned about Elden Ring today
					

Stabbing a dragon in the eye while on horseback, using sleep arrows, and other new tidbits.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2021)

15 mins of gameplay. 

Getting excited now. Looks amazing. 

ruffneck23


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 5, 2021)

This looks brilliant - speaking as someone who has played through DS3 three or four times. 

Maybe the sort of thing that might get me to start considering a next-gen console.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Nov 5, 2021)

Am trying really hard not to see too much but also kinda wanna obvs and its ages till it gets released  ....I hope it's big enough to play for ages cos there's always too much of a gap between games for me as im picky, tho I'll always try a fromsoft game of course.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 7, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This looks brilliant - speaking as someone who has played through DS3 three or four times.
> 
> Maybe the sort of thing that might get me to start considering a next-gen console.


No point as its still on the older engine. Not that that is a bad thing, looks great.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 11, 2021)

Seems legit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I can't even play these games but I fucking love them.  DS1 is one of my favourite games  and  I can't even get past sen's funhouse (I got knocked off that last bridge like 30 times before biting my controller in half)


It is my favourite game, one might say I'm obsessed and I've not even counted in the playstation hours on it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 11, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> It is my favourite game, one might say I'm obsessed and I've not even counted in the playstation hours on it


And yet still only 31 out of 41 achievements.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> And yet still only 31 out of 41 achievements.


Dont start 

I'm on another playthrough at the moment and some of the achievements you can only get on new game ++++ or something and 

Things you need to 100% Dark Souls

Can be done on multiple characters.
Shards, Large Shards, Large Chunks, and Slabs of all colors
All Sorceries
All Miracles
All Pyromancies
All Unique Weapons
2.5 Playthroughs Solo
2 Playthroughs Co-op
DLC content is NOT required for any collection achievement.
I dont play co-op so it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 17, 2021)

Videos so far look amazing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2021)

There's two games I want to play, this and the ms flight simulator. But I'll need to get a computer for them - which I need to get anyway, I've only an auld Linux and an aulder work machine at home


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2022)

Should I just give in and pre-order this?


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2022)

Just remembered that my PS5 is digital only. So probably just as well i didnt.   FFS


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2022)

The first 6 hours of Elden Ring is so much vaster than I could have imagined
					

We got hands-on again with Elden Ring and realised how vast the starting area of Limgrave really is.




					www.rockpapershotgun.com
				





HNNNGGGGG.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> The first 6 hours of Elden Ring is so much vaster than I could have imagined
> 
> 
> We got hands-on again with Elden Ring and realised how vast the starting area of Limgrave really is.
> ...


I cant afford it til release day, but it's gonna be a day one buy for sure.

Although I've just stupidly offered to work (from home so not too bad) on the 26th.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 12, 2022)

Not long now.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 12, 2022)

Gird up ya rings


----------



## Humberto (Feb 12, 2022)

Too gloomy for me


----------



## Sunray (Feb 12, 2022)

I suspect it may well be without the online stuff at launch.  
FromSoftware have been lax and didn't sanity check network data, so anyone can run stuff on your machine if they know how.  This has shown to be true of many of their games, so I suspect its a library they are frantically updating. 
Servers are currently switched off.









						Hacker: Elden Ring May Suffer Same Serious Online Exploits As Dark Souls III
					

Bandai Namco is finally addressing Dark Souls online exploits, but can it prevent similar hacks in Elden Ring?




					kotaku.com


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 20, 2022)

Just ordered more ram for my laptop.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2022)

Thinking about taking some holiday.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2022)

tommers said:


> Thinking about taking some holiday.


I've got to work on Saturday, but have booked next Monday off, and my boss knows it's for Elden Ring 

Luckily the people I work with are all gamers, in fact when asked in my interview what my favourite game is, I replied

'Dark Souls' and I think that helped me get the job.

I'm actually getting pretty excited for it now.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 20, 2022)

It’s my son’s birthday In 2 weeks. He is SUPER excited about this. None of his friends have really got into Dark Souls sadly. Does he need new friends?


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2022)

trashpony said:


> It’s my son’s birthday In 2 weeks. He is SUPER excited about this. None of his friends have really got into Dark Souls sadly. Does he need new friends?


Yes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2022)

Unlocks at 11pm tomorrow on PC. Midnight on console. 

Can pre-load it now apparently. 

Need to make some decisions.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 23, 2022)

My cousin has pre loaded it on PS 5 and unlocks at midnight tomorrow.

Reviews out at 3pm UK time..

I dont get paid til 4pm on Friday so cant play it til then but as Im working it's probably a good thing.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 23, 2022)

Not able to wait until middle of March apparently


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2022)

I've also pre-ordered this, even though I haven't really got on with previous From Software games.



I couldn't resist. That trailer makes it look like Breath of the Wild x Dark Souls!!!


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've also pre-ordered this, even though I haven't really got on with previous From Software games.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist. That trailer makes it look like Breath of the Wild x Dark Souls!!!



Breath of the Wild without Link. Perfect.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2022)

tommers said:


> Breath of the Wild without Link. Perfect.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2022)

Dont want to spoil it by reading reviews or watching videos but i skimmed some and well, positive is one word i suppose.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 23, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've also pre-ordered this, even though I haven't really got on with previous From Software games.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist. That trailer makes it look like Breath of the Wild x Dark Souls!!!



Death of the wild.


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2022)

Guardian said:
			
		

> They aim to provide a liminal space in which a determined player can fix that which is broken, order that which is chaotic. By this definition, at least, Elden Ring is the finest video game yet made.




that isn't helping the time pass.


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2022)

97 on metacritic.






> Those who worship at the church of Souls-like will find a game that’s basically everything they ever wanted.



oh fuck.


----------



## JimW (Feb 23, 2022)

tommers said:


> that isn't helping the time pass.


If it was minimal liminal it would be a different animal.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 23, 2022)

OMG too many games to play.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2022)

This looks amazing, but it will probably be 7 years before I even play it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

Is it one of those difficult games that you have to die a lot and repeat battles over and over again to progress?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it one of those difficult games that you have to die a lot and repeat battles over and over again to progress?


It’s a fromsoftware title. So if you’ve played any of the dark souls, blood borne or sekiro games you probably know what you’re in for. I’m short. Yes. Probably. 

From what I’ve seen of reviews though this is much less linear and you can go from one area to another and take bosses on in no particular order. You’ll have to level up obvs so it may become clear pretty early on that this is a battle for another day. 

I’m not sure if uses the dead souls mechanic of making you weaker each time you die.  I know some people love that and I do get it but after x hours into a campaign that it gets to the point where you need to start again that’s usually when I bailed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I’m not sure if uses the dead souls mechanic of making you weaker each time you die.  I know some people love that and I do get it but after x hours into a campaign that it gets to the point where you need to start again that’s usually when I bailed.


I think that was only in dark souls 2 , which I've been recently playing again. It's a shit mechanic and it ruins the game.

Orang Utan , The souls games aren't just hard they are brutal. Personally I love it, but with greatest respect (seeing your other posts on this forum regarding difficulty in games) I'm not sure it will be for you. Although I do hope you like it because they are (souls games)  some of the best games out there if you can click with them.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2022)

If there is one thing I am sure of in this world Orang Utan ,it is that you would hate this game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2022)

Elden Ring is already one of the best-reviewed games ever
					

PC performance will definitely be something to watch out for, however.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2022)

i'm preloading it even though the extra ram i need hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2022)

I went PS5 in the end. More expensive, but bigger screen. 

Not really in the mood any more after today's shitshow but whatever.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> I went PS5 in the end. More expensive, but bigger screen.
> 
> Not really in the mood any more after today's shitshow but whatever.


I'm on PS5 too, want to swap PSN cos I think you can help each other out if needed.

Also, I think a deep dive into a fantasy world is just what I need when faced with the reality of the world around us.

Anyway, hurry up Mr. Postman!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> I went PS5 in the end. More expensive, but bigger screen.
> 
> Not really in the mood any more after today's shitshow but whatever.


First thoughts ?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2022)

It's here. But I have to work all afternoon!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 25, 2022)

It’s downloaded waiting for the boy to get home from school


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2022)

This might be handy:









						ELDEN RING Starter Guide : Tips to know before playing the game
					

If you were wondering how to play Elden Ring, what you should do first when starting the game, or what you should know even before, this beginner’s guide is for you!




					en.bandainamcoent.eu


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2022)

about 4 hours for me to be able to play, although I have missions to do this eve 

My cousin has been messaging me every time he dies, I've had a quite a few messages


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2022)

I've only played a couple of hours but it's very good.  It has fucking berry collecting in it, but the rest of it is Dark Souls but in a big world.  I'm really enjoying it.  I have things I can summon apparently, looking forward to trying that.


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm on PS5 too, want to swap PSN cos I think you can help each other out if needed.
> 
> Also, I think a deep dive into a fantasy world is just what I need when faced with the reality of the world around us.
> 
> Anyway, hurry up Mr. Postman!



I haven't really investigated summoning yet, seems to be a consumable to see signs - which is a bit odd.  But if it works same as the other ones then you can't specify who you summon (you don't see all the signs).  

I can't DM you apparently so send me your PSN first and I'll reply.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2022)

80 minutes before I download , luckily my shadow pc has a Gb connection into it so will download really quickly


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2022)

The spectral mount is pretty cool. I should say that open world "clear the map" games are my absolute most hated genre, so this is doing well.  I have a horse I don't even hate.

I actually want to explore this one, cos I've already had a few "what the fuck is that??!" moments.  It's interesting, not just the same thing over and over again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> The spectral mount is pretty cool. I should say that open world "clear the map" games are my absolute most hated genre, so this is doing well.  I have a horse I don't even hate.
> 
> I actually want to explore this one, cos I've already had a few "what the fuck is that??!" moments.  It's interesting, not just the same thing over and over again.


I trust your judgement ashen one


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2022)

Ive had abut an hour, after a couple of pints. I think i'm going to get a bit   lost into this, not so much lost in it, but my life. Im a little bit in love with it, although it isnt that beautiful but looks dont matter til i get a decent gfx card again. It feels so souls.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 25, 2022)

Steam is saying mixed, entirely down to constant stuttering.  Namco have acknowledge this, I'll buy it when they fix it, mainly because I am still working through the masterpiece that is Nier:Automata Become Gods as edition.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 26, 2022)

Yes, stuttering is a negative but it’s tolerable. And yes, not as pretty as Skyrim.


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2022)

Played 7 and a half hours now and think this might be the best game. Feels like the first time i played dark souls 😍


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2022)

I ordered an nvidia shield tv pro the other night and tbh forgot, it turned up a couple of hours ago, and running Elden ring through shadow on it, it looks amazing.

Death is even more vibrant....



Spoiler



Found my way into some catacombs and it kinda reminds me of Sens castle with fire rather than blades, but different.

Also beat my first boss in some mines I stumbled across after running away from a dragon




One of my closest mates and my cousin who I've gamed with most of my life are all playing it, giving each other tips and sharing adventures. It's really great.


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I ordered an nvidia shield tv pro the other night and tbh forgot, it turned up a couple of hours ago, and running Elden ring through shadow on it, it looks amazing.
> 
> Death is even more vibrant....
> 
> ...


Did you beat the guy with the hammers? Grave warden or something? I beat a grave dog thing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2022)

tommers said:


> Did you beat the guy with the hammers? Grave warden or something? I beat a grave dog thing.


No, some big stone troll thing.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 26, 2022)

So I will probably regret it but I just bought this. In general I don't like hard games as while I like games I'm crap at them and don't really have the time and patience for playing the same bits over and over again.

I have never played one of the previous games as the difficulty and a few other things put me off them. But I figured I would have to give one a try at some point and this sounds like a good place to start.

I am playing on the Xbox series S and have run through the tutorial area about 3 times as it is still downloading and I can't go any further until it is done.

So having never played one before what do I need to know?

Also is there any way to see the tutorial messages again as I am sure I will forget something important and 50 hours later suddenly have an "oh yeah I can do that moment".


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2022)

emanymton said:


> So I will probably regret it but I just bought this. In general I don't like hard games as while I like games I'm crap at them and don't really have the time and patience for playing the same bits over and over again.
> 
> I have never played one of the previous games as the difficulty and a few other things put me off them. But I figured I would have to give one a try at some point and this sounds like a good place to start.
> 
> ...


 

I didn't watch it all, but what I did see helped.


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2022)

Just enjoy it. Lots of it won't make sense to start with. Keep trying stuff, get excited when you get a better sword. Explore.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I didn't watch it all, but what I did see helped.



Thanks.

Had an issue with the witch who gives the summing urm... thing not spawning.  Even shuting the game down didn't work, but "letting" the big Knight guy outside the church kill me did the trick. Incidentally did you know he will follow you into the church by smashing though the wall?

I'm going OK so far but I'm talking it slow and running away a lot. I suspect if I manage to complete this game it will take my 10 times longer than moat people.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 26, 2022)

I’ve had a young relative help me get started with this. I’m officially an old codger.


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Had an issue with the witch who gives the summing urm... thing not spawning.  Even shuting the game down didn't work, but "letting" the big Knight guy outside the church kill me did the trick. Incidentally did you know he will follow you into the church by smashing though the wall?
> 
> I'm going OK so far but I'm talking it slow and running away a lot. I suspect if I manage to complete this game it will take my 10 times longer than moat people.


Taking it slow and running away a lot is absolutely the best approach.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2022)

I opened a chest , it was a trap that teleported me to a crystal cave with really hard dudes so I ran away and ended up here...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2022)

Dp.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 26, 2022)

So I decided to restart as my initial class pick of astrologer wasn't really working for me. And I often restart this type of game once I have a better handle of the mechanics. I ran though the tutorial with few classes to see how they felt and went confeser in the end. 

But I was quite proud of my final fight with the tutorial boss as I took him down in 2 hits and the fight only lasted a few seconds. I know he isn't hard but it just locked so quick and causal.


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2022)

I found a well that leads to a whole other level underground. 

And the evergaol, which seems to have an artorias like boss in it. 

Both things were way over my current level. 😁


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 27, 2022)

Was thinking it might fill an Elder Scrolls hole in my life and got excited by the prospect of co-op. But meh. Dark Souls? Fuck dying all the time. The 80s is on the phone and wants its concepts back. 
Maybe Dying Light 2 is the way to go.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 27, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Was thinking it might fill an Elder Scrolls hole in my life and got excited by the prospect of co-op. But meh. Dark Souls? Fuck dying all the time. The 80s is on the phone and wants its concepts back.
> Maybe Dying Light 2 is the way to go.



Same same on the Elder Scrolls front but I’m doing my best to get into this.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 27, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Was thinking it might fill an Elder Scrolls hole in my life and got excited by the prospect of co-op. But meh. Dark Souls? Fuck dying all the time. The 80s is on the phone and wants its concepts back.
> Maybe Dying Light 2 is the way to go.


I was considering this or Dying light 2, I'd been thinking both were possible "wait for a sale" games but really wanted something new to play yesterday and went with this to see what all the fuss is about. I've not regretted it yet, but who knows 10 hours in I might think fuck this and smash my controller against the wall.

2 things I heard about this game which meant it appealed to me more than the other souls games were
1) checkpoints before boss fights so no need to spend 30 minutes getting back to the guy that killed you each time
2) it's open world so if something kicks the crap out of you just go the other way and come back later.

One thing I was worried about going in was how hard the enemies you encounter wandering around would be. It's not fun if picking a few berries is a life or death struggle. But so far most have been pretty easy. There are tough encounters but you can just avoid them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2022)

I love it , just by wandering around I'm having so much fun...

Ended up going down a lift that took ( 1 min and 5 secs , yes I timed it l..)

To a place that I immediately had to run away from , found a character from ds 1 who sent me to some Fort to deliver a letter to her dad... the Fort was scary....

Found something that when equipped and thrown uses fp to fire bolts of magic at enemies.

There is so much to learn and I'm loving every second of it , reading all the descriptions in a way I've never done before.


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I love it , just by wandering around I'm having so much fun...
> 
> Ended up going down a lift that took ( 1 min and 5 secs , yes I timed it l..)
> 
> ...


Yes exactly this. Just spent about two hours riding around, running away from things, seeing what's about. It's huge. And so much stuff to see and do. It's amazing. Streets ahead of anything else. 

Does anybody know how to do gestures? I keep doing them by accident by pressing triangle?


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2022)

Still can't beat the first boss. 😂


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> Yes exactly this. Just spent about two hours riding around, running away from things, seeing what's about. It's huge. And so much stuff to see and do. It's amazing. Streets ahead of anything else.
> 
> Does anybody know how to do gestures? I keep doing them by accident by pressing triangle?


I can only do it from the sub menus


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> Still can't beat the first boss. 😂


Nor me , so I went wandering...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2022)

And 



Spoiler



patches is back lol


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2022)

Ain't falling for that one again.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> Yes exactly this. Just spent about two hours riding around, running away from things, seeing what's about. It's huge. And so much stuff to see and do. It's amazing. Streets ahead of anything else.
> 
> Does anybody know how to do gestures? I keep doing them by accident by pressing triangle?


Nope sorry I don't even have the online part on so just ignoring them.


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Nope sorry I don't even have the online part on so just ignoring them.


Somebody told me to use it to talk to a wolf. All offline.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> Somebody told me to use it to talk to a wolf. All offline.


Oh I assumed they where so kind of online only thing.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> If there is one thing I am sure of in this world Orang Utan ,it is that you would hate this game.



I'm rubbish at games but I still get something from Souls games (even if it's not far into them).  Worth sampling at least once for the atmosphere if you can get one for cheap.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> Still can't beat the first boss. 😂


My son had to do it twice - there‘s a bug in the ps5 version which means autosave doesn’t work. He had 2 wolves and a bloke called roger to help tho

ETA he says I’ve made him sound like a dick. Sorry


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2022)

trashpony said:


> My son had to do it twice - there‘s a bug in the ps5 version which means autosave doesn’t work. He had 2 wolves and a bloke called roger to help tho


I tried him on my own a couple of times and then as a summons helping out somebody else (and they summoned somebody else too, so three of us) about ten times and never got him past halfway before either the host died or I did.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 27, 2022)

My 11 year old would love this but it is a 17 age rating, is it really bad? Don't mind some cartoon gore but think might be sex in it?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2022)

cyberfairy said:


> My 11 year old would love this but it is a 17 age rating, is it really bad? Don't mind some cartoon gore but think might be sex in it?


No sex (afaik) but lots of blood


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2022)

cyberfairy said:


> My 11 year old would love this but it is a 17 age rating, is it really bad? Don't mind some cartoon gore but think might be sex in it?


There's no sex, unless you count "holding". 

There might be some messages that say "great chest!" or "try fingers, but hole". The sort of thing that an 11 Yr old would wet themselves about.

It's probably the violence tbh.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 27, 2022)

Thanks, he loves open world games like Zelda and reviews are good. Might wait till he's 12 🙃


----------



## Supine (Feb 27, 2022)

cyberfairy said:


> Thanks, he loves open world games like Zelda and reviews are good. Might wait till he's 12 🙃



There is a big difference between 11 and 17  so i wouldnt recommend giving access. 

By 13 they’ll be able to break any parental locks and play anyway without you knowing!


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2022)

You might be able to turn the blood off?


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 27, 2022)

Spoiler: I am not a fan of



Birds with knives for feet


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2022)

I beat the fell one, and got to Storm veil castle and have been dying a hell of a lot.

But I also met a lady who sells spells which is nice.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> You might be able to turn the blood off?


There is an option for that, but I don't think there is that much blood really.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2022)

It’s very very difficult compared to BOTW and very dark too. The monsters are pretty scary looking. No comedy  I would think an 11 year old would get frightened but obviously you know your child best.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 28, 2022)

cyberfairy said:


> but it is a 17 age rating



That’s a weird number. I’ve seen 16 and 18 but not 17.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 28, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> That’s a weird number. I’ve seen 16 and 18 but not 17.


It's rated 16 in the UK.

I think 17 is a US thing.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 28, 2022)

According to pegi.info

_This game features realistic violence, involving human and fantasy characters. Characters can be knocked backwards and stunned by attacks, with large blood effects being used. When defeated, characters fall to the ground where their bodies remain. There is a scene in which a monster with multiple arms severs an arm with an axe._


----------



## tommers (Feb 28, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> According to pegi.info
> 
> _This game features realistic violence, involving human and fantasy characters. Characters can be knocked backwards and stunned by attacks, with large blood effects being used. When defeated, characters fall to the ground where their bodies remain. There is a scene in which a monster with multiple arms severs an arm with an axe._


oooh, look forward to that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 28, 2022)

So it's not because of spider tits this time?


----------



## emanymton (Feb 28, 2022)

This is starting to feel like a lifetime commitment.


----------



## rekil (Mar 1, 2022)

I usually play Dayz but gave this a go. My guy is the underpants wretch character which is probably a mistake. I've killed the first boss and a few soldier guys and bird things but I have no idea what's happening. There's no way I'll have the time to get very far into it.



Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2022)

Played 10 hours. Can't kill the first big boss, eek!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 1, 2022)

Does it have the same 'bonfire'/reclaim your stuff system as Souls/Bloodbourne?


----------



## emanymton (Mar 1, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> Played 10 hours. Can't kill the first big boss, eek!


I've not even had the courage to try and big bosses yet.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 1, 2022)

Has it got an easy setting where I can breeze through with my button mashing fool style?


----------



## emanymton (Mar 1, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Has it got an easy setting where I can breeze through with my button mashing fool style?


Nope


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Does it have the same 'bonfire'/reclaim your stuff system as Souls/Bloodbourne?


Yeah. Although I noticed that you don't get all your souls back? Only noticed tonight. 

I beat that Fell bloke eventually, Skeleton infantry were very helpful  And have got through the castle to Godrick. Tried him a couple of times as a helper, but both times we got wiped.  There also seems to be a lot of the castle that I haven't seen yet, which is weird cos I'm at the boss. 

Then went off to the edge of the map and found something called a Royal Revenant that absolutely ruined me. 

Absolutely loving it, got to say. So good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 2, 2022)

I opened another trap chest and it threw me all the way to what I think is the top of the map, it's huge and I haven't even unfogged more half of it

I think I'm at about 44  hours in and I'm still finding more stuff in Limgrave.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 2, 2022)

Bought it for the child, a good parents evening and forgetting to give him pocket money reward-  has put it on 'moderate blood' or something- he is very very happy.  Thought he would love it as obsessed with zelda. Now, I have to make him go to bed...Thanks for your advice and tips


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 3, 2022)

Just done Godrick, been farming giants all morning and got myself levelled up, and was able to do him in co-op.


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just done Godrick, been farming giants all morning and got myself levelled up, and was able to do him in co-op.


what level are you?  just so I know.  I tried him a couple of times by myself (well, with the NPC summon) and got nowhere.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 3, 2022)

Level 44 right now, got 40 into INT 20 into MND and some stuff in DEX and STG and maybe a couple in FTH so I can do some other spells, just got into a new area and am dying a lot again


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm still mostly in Limgrave. I saw a picture of the whole map today.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 4, 2022)

fen_boy said:


> I'm still mostly in Limgrave. I saw a picture of the whole map today.


Me to, well not the Map part.

Killed Agheel today, was excited as that meant I could get a spell to breathe fire. But it doesn't do much damage so I'm a bit disappointed. Looks good though.

One thing I find with some of the fights (like agheel) is that they are not hard as such but it is very easy to basically get stun locked into a damage spiral until you die. Which I find really annoying. The fight will be going fine then I get hit once and loose maybe a quarter of my health but I am locked out of being able to move will I get hit again and again until dead. That is not good design in my opinion. I don't feel like I do any better on the last attempt than the first sometimes I just don't have the one moment of bad luck that means I die.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 4, 2022)

That sounds a but Critical, which I guess it was.

But I didn't mind dying in that fight all that much as the fight itself felt amazing. And 30 seconds later I was back at it.


Best moment for me today was just wandering across the world and comparing it to Breath of the Wild and how some of the design remained me of it. Like that fallen stature over there covered in grass that looks cool.  Oh shit it's standing up.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2022)

I don't know who Agheel is. Haven't been able to play recently, had to go to London for work. But will try to get some in over the weekend.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 4, 2022)

tommers said:


> I don't know who Agheel is. Haven't been able to play recently, had to go to London for work. But will try to get some in over the weekend.


Wander around the swap right near where you start and you will find him/her.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2022)

tommers said:


> I don't know who Agheel is. Haven't been able to play recently, had to go to London for work. But will try to get some in over the weekend.


Nor me, I'm 56 hours in and barely into the bit after godrick, although I did teleport for a laugh into the red swamp area, found myself runnning away from everything and stumbled into some ruins, found a chest with a spell that lifts purple rocks from the ground and fires them at your foes.

but now my internet has gone down and as I do everything on the cloud I cant play without tethering my phone and using up shit loads of data. So im going to do some research about crafting.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Nor me, I'm 56 hours in and barely into the bit after godrick, although I did teleport for a laugh into the red swamp area, found myself runnning away from everything and stumbled into some ruins, found a chest with a spell that lifts purple rocks from the ground and fires them at your foes.
> 
> but now my internet has gone down and as I do everything on the cloud I cant play without tethering my phone and using up shit loads of data. So im going to do some research about crafting.


Yeah I've done a lot of running away in the red bit. One of the dogs killed me in one hit 😁 and the zombies are remarkably quick. 😁


----------



## emanymton (Mar 5, 2022)

So this game does have an easy mode after all, it's called an NPC summons

Godrick solo, impossible.  Godrick with NPC ally, impossible to lose!!

Got it the first time with the NPC, she did all the work. All I had to do was stay alive and stab him in the back a every now and then.

Really glad I plucked up the courage to give this a go.


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2022)

emanymton said:


> So this game does have an easy mode after all, it's called an NPC summons
> 
> Godrick solo, impossible.  Godrick with NPC ally, impossible to lose!!
> 
> ...


I tried it with her and got killed 😂. Been doing catacombs and just discovered the bit of the map on the south.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 5, 2022)

tommers said:


> I tried it with her and got killed 😂. Been doing catacombs and just discovered the bit of the map on the south.


Maybe I got lucky but I think I could have just hid in a corner and still won, she did insane damage to him.

I still need to do the bit to the south, I got a grace point just at the start then headed of somewhere else. Was thinking of heading their next.


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Maybe I got lucky but I think I could have just hid in a corner and still won, she did insane damage to him.
> 
> I still need to do the bit to the south, I got a grace point just at the start then headed of somewhere else. Was thinking of heading their next.


Yeah, she was still alive when I died so maybe I should have just let her do the work. 😁 A good one was Death Hunter D who I pulled in to fight some assassin. Probably could have killed him by himself. 😁

This game is so huge, found another well that led to another massive area. So much stuff packed into it. So much fun to explore. Greatest game ever, for me.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 7, 2022)

Are you all playing on console or PC? Some of the reviews I read complained about the PC port being crap.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Are you all playing on console or PC? Some of the reviews I read complained about the PC port being crap.


Console.  I think the PC port might have been patched quite a lot, but they don't have great history for these things.


This made me laugh though.  The tide is turning!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Are you all playing on console or PC? Some of the reviews I read complained about the PC port being crap.


Im playing on PC using shadow, has a gtx 1080 in it. It runs things pretty well, but it's definitely buggy, like your horse suddenly disappearing so it looks like you're riding in thin air. BUT none of it ruins what is quite possibly the best thing I've ever played. 94.8 hours in and I've just opened up a completely different area on the map with loads more to explore. I need to go back to 3 other areas I've barely explored.

Met 2 more main bosses that I cant do yet ( one that im not entirely sure il ever do  ) and spent hours trying to take down some fucker to get the ' Magic downpour' spell which is pretty ace.

Got 6 spells on the go at the moment.

So so much to do....


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2022)

hang on, you've played it for 8 hours a day every day since release?!?

 well done.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

tommers said:


> hang on, you've played it for 8 hours a day every day since release?!?
> 
> well done.


ruffneck23 takes the drag very seriously


----------



## emanymton (Mar 8, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Are you all playing on console or PC? Some of the reviews I read complained about the PC port being crap.


Series S.
Had no issues with it performance wise so far


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2022)

tommers said:


> hang on, you've played it for 8 hours a day every day since release?!?
> 
> well done.


Well.. I haven't got much actual work to do, just monitor stuff, after a couple of weeks with loads of stuff to do just prior to it coming out, my works been pretty cool , I'm so lucky atm.

So I've been playing most days, all day. I wake up about 4am, have a couple of hours on it til 7am, check I havent got anything to do, set up the alerts and go live in the lands between for the day.

and the weekends, I'm lost in it.

And... I still manage to go and have a couple of pints most days, just  to get out the house like.

I have no proper life anymore.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> ruffneck23 takes the drag very seriously


VERY


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2022)

Just reached a landmark:



Hardly any achievements though


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well.. I haven't got much actual work to do, just monitor stuff, after a couple of weeks with loads of stuff to do just prior to it coming out, my works been pretty cool , I'm so lucky atm.
> 
> So I've been playing most days, all day. I wake up about 4am, have a couple of hours on it til 7am, check I havent got anything to do, set up the alerts and go live in the lands between for the day.
> 
> ...


TBF I would play it all day as well if I could.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 8, 2022)

What is the "unique asynchronous online element that allows you to feel the presence of others" all about then - anything like how Death Stranding did it?


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What is the "unique asynchronous online element that allows you to feel the presence of others" all about then - anything like how Death Stranding did it?


you see ghosts of other players sometimes, if somebody dies there is a bloodstain that you can access and see how they died, there are messages from players all around that either warn you of things or tell you to jump off sheer cliffs on the promise of there being some treasure or something, you can be invaded by other players who try to kill you, you can summon other players to help you, you can volunteer to be summoned.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2022)

in Dark Souls a bell rang every time somebody killed the first boss, that was good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2022)

tommers said:


> in Dark Souls a bell rang every time somebody killed the first boss, that was good.


Well, since you're here... Let me help you out. There are actually two Bells of Awakening. One's up above, in the Undead Church. The other is far, far below, in the ruins at the base of Blighttown. Ring them both, and something happens... Brilliant, right?

Crestfallen Shippou


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2022)

tommers said:


> in Dark Souls a bell rang every time somebody killed the first boss, that was good.


I did not know this , but it took a while for dark souks to 'click' but when it did , that was it...


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I did not know this , but it took a while for dark souks to 'click' but when it did , that was it...


It was great. When hardly anybody knew what was going on. The first part was such a struggle and then you could hear when people had beat it and got through. It gave you hope


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2022)

Spoiler: We need to talk about....



Volcano Manor, much much bigger than you think it...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 10, 2022)

Okay, so I got it - not got very far yet though. As someone that has never really played a Souls game before, the main thing that's annoying me is how the game signposts you towards things you can't possibly deal with before you level up yourself and your gear; even before you leave the tutorial area there's a dungeon that is too hard to do, then there's a world boss of some sort right outside the door who one-shots you, and the "go this way" sparkly path eventually leads you to an impossible boss fight.

Would it be so hard to at least indicate somewhere that you're under-levelled for a particular fight or area?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 10, 2022)

I just defeated that first big boss last night, yeah had to level up my health, and got 6 flasks now.


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: We need to talk about....
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano Manor, much much bigger than you think it...


I got there today (by getting stuffed into a weird priest thing with spiked wheels at the bottom of the academy).  Couldn't teleport until I found a fire.  Path there is full of bats, slugs and a weird thing that kills you in one hit.  Been killed by all of them apart from the slugs.  Tried to do the priest thing again.  Got stuffed into his body again.  Did it all again.

Repeated that three times.  Once I didn't even move before he grabbed me and transported me again.  

Gave up.


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Okay, so I got it - not got very far yet though. As someone that has never really played a Souls game before, the main thing that's annoying me is how the game signposts you towards things you can't possibly deal with before you level up yourself and your gear; even before you leave the tutorial area there's a dungeon that is too hard to do, then there's a world boss of some sort right outside the door who one-shots you, and the "go this way" sparkly path eventually leads you to an impossible boss fight.
> 
> Would it be so hard to at least indicate somewhere that you're under-levelled for a particular fight or area?


Basically assume that pretty much everything will kill you at the start.  I mean, assume that at the end too.

What's the dungeon in the tutorial area?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> What's the dungeon in the tutorial area?


In the first room you get to after the combat tutorial area, there's a statue you can open with a key, which unlocks access to a dungeon - it's a long downward slope with a massive wooden grinder rolling up and down it very fast. I didn't reach the bottom to see what was actually down there, but apparently it's called Fringefolk Hero's Grave.


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> In the first room you get to after the combat tutorial area, there's a statue you can open with a key, which unlocks access to a dungeon - it's a long downward slope with a massive wooden grinder rolling up and down it very fast. I didn't reach the bottom to see what was actually down there, but apparently it's called Fringefolk Hero's Grave.


oh right.  Yeah, I haven't opened that door yet.  I wouldn't go in there at level 1


----------



## tommers (Mar 10, 2022)

Part of the game is working out which things you should just run away from.  For example, in Dark Souls, there were lots of things you could go and do at the start, but most of them would get you killed pretty quickly.  You tried them, and eventually you found the thing that you could advance in.  I think this is especially true in this, you can go anywhere pretty much as soon as you get the horse.  I spent a few hours at the start just careering from crisis to crisis in the red bit.  But I was thinking today how good it is at making things manageable but still challenging - whatever level you are.  Like now if I go back to the first bit then it's easy, but I can go to much harder bits and still feel like I have a chance if I was just a bit better.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> Part of the game is working out which things you should just run away from.  For example, in Dark Souls, there were lots of things you could go and do at the start, but most of them would get you killed pretty quickly.  You tried them, and eventually you found the thing that you could advance in.  I think this is especially true in this, you can go anywhere pretty much as soon as you get the horse.  I spent a few hours at the start just careering from crisis to crisis in the red bit.  But I was thinking today how good it is at making things manageable but still challenging - whatever level you are.  Like now if I go back to the first bit then it's easy, but I can go to much harder bits and still feel like I have a chance if I was just a bit better.


This, completely.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 10, 2022)

Got a full set of gear now (started as the Wretch at level 1, which probably wasn't helping), and cleared a cave with the help of a summon. Also discovered that you can't swim.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2022)

Ha Ha! Victory, I just defeated General Radahan and that was the one I didnt think I'd ever be able to 



Spoiler



I didnt hit him once... but used an incredibly useful incantation....


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)

I just beat Rennala and discovered the Atlus plain.  I usually volunteer as a summons when I find a new boss and use that to see what they're like, without any danger of losing souls etc. but I'm finding that even with 3 people we often lose. But.. if it's just me and my trusty Skeleton infantry friends then we win. Did that lion thing in the academy and Rennala first time that way. Haven't used any actual player summons at all on any of the bosses. Seems easier maybe?


----------



## emanymton (Mar 11, 2022)

Has anyone upgraded their armour much? I have changed and upgraded weapons quite a lot and can hit like a truck. But think I might be hitting a wall as I am still using the stating armour (well I changed the hat). The thing is whenever I get a piece of armour weight is an issue and of I look at the stats one bunch of numbers go up and another go down so I can't really judge what is better anyway.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2022)

The maps just got a whole lot bigger again 😲


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 11, 2022)

I accidentally discovered a way to cheese pretty much all of the early bosses. Turns Godrick into just running away from him till he dies. Don't click the spoiler if you hate strong cheese.

Scarlet Rot Spirit Summon


----------



## emanymton (Mar 11, 2022)

fen_boy said:


> I accidentally discovered a way to cheese pretty much all of the early bosses. Turns Godrick into just running away from him till he dies. Don't click the spoiler if you hate strong cheese.
> 
> Scarlet Rot Spirit Summon


That was pretty much my approach anyway, only I let the NPC do all the work.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2022)

fen_boy said:


> I accidentally discovered a way to cheese pretty much all of the early bosses. Turns Godrick into just running away from him till he dies. Don't click the spoiler if you hate strong cheese.
> 
> Scarlet Rot Spirit Summon


Didnt know about that but...



Spoiler



Swapping a dragon heart for the rotten breath incantation does the same thing, and how I took down the general, but had to respec a couple of points into FTH and ARC


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Has anyone upgraded their armour much? I have changed and upgraded weapons quite a lot and can hit like a truck. But think I might be hitting a wall as I am still using the stating armour (well I changed the hat). The thing is whenever I get a piece of armour weight is an issue and of I look at the stats one bunch of numbers go up and another go down so I can't really judge what is better anyway.


No just weapons, but I'm a sorcerer this playthrough, I think your poise stat is quite important though.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)

fen_boy said:


> I accidentally discovered a way to cheese pretty much all of the early bosses. Turns Godrick into just running away from him till he dies. Don't click the spoiler if you hate strong cheese.
> 
> Scarlet Rot Spirit Summon


Am not reading 😁


----------



## emanymton (Mar 11, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> No just weapons, but I'm a sorcerer this playthrough, I think your poise stat is quite important though.


I really should have done sorcerer. 

I belive there is a repsec but I haven't got to that part yet I might rebuild at some point.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Has anyone upgraded their armour much? I have changed and upgraded weapons quite a lot and can hit like a truck. But think I might be hitting a wall as I am still using the stating armour (well I changed the hat). The thing is whenever I get a piece of armour weight is an issue and of I look at the stats one bunch of numbers go up and another go down so I can't really judge what is better anyway.


I just wear whatever looks best.  Currently going for a Grim Reaper kind of look - just found a skeleton mask and some black armour, and I already had a scythe, so looking pretty rock.

The only time I change is if I'm in, for example, the academy and I know there are going to be loads of magic attacks.  Then I might pick whatever gives best protection against that.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)

emanymton said:


> I really should have done sorcerer.
> 
> I belive there is a repsec but I haven't got to that part yet I might rebuild at some point.


yeah, there is.  You'll know it when you see it. 

Some of the sorcerer spells do seem pretty powerful.  That Miriam woman in the study hall is well difficult.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 11, 2022)

I tried this last week but the pc controls were terrible, worth getting a game pad for? 

I've heard it isn't a great port....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2022)

tommers said:


> yeah, there is.  You'll know it when you see it.
> 
> Some of the sorcerer spells do seem pretty powerful.  That Miriam woman in the study hall is well difficult.


She took me hours and hours, good spell though, but grr


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2022)

Dandred said:


> I tried this last week but the pc controls were terrible, worth getting a game pad for?
> 
> I've heard it isn't a great port....


Its fine , a lil bit clanky, but still great and yeah get a controller, I've got a wired Xbox clone controller that i think cost about £20 from argos , it does a fine job.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Its fine , a lil bit clanky,


but on the other hand it's also the best game ever made.

So you know, swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 11, 2022)

My playing so far is mostly me going, "Fuck off, fuck off, FUCK OFF" as I fail to anticipate a monster's attack pattern and get perma-staggered until I die.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My playing so far is mostly me going, "Fuck off, fuck off, FUCK OFF" as I fail to anticipate a monster's attack pattern and get perma-staggered until I die.


Yes , I'm still getting a lot of that


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm trying to think what is so good about it, cos it suffers from lots of the things that people didn't like about other Souls games - I've seen people moaning about the interface, nothing really gets explained very well, it can be frustrating and repetitive - but I think it's actually the world.  It's so varied and you never know what's going to happen or what you're going to find next.  So, when something points you to a dungeon entrance you don't approach it thinking "oh, another base to clear", you think "haha, what the fuck is in here?  Is there going to be a cool bit of armour?  What monsters are there?  Are there traps?", you're excited all the time to see what happens next.  The way they have done the world, and the amount of stuff they have packed in is just jaw-dropping.  It's a whole different level to anything else.  It feels like GTA3 or something that completely changed the whole way we did games, and after that nothing was the same again.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 11, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yes , I'm still getting a lot of that


What is starting yo get on my nerves is the incredible accuracy of ranged enemies, who seem to know which way I'm going to go before I do.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)

emanymton said:


> What is starting yo get on my nerves is the incredible accuracy of ranged enemies, who seem to know which way I'm going to go before I do.


And from fucking miles away.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 11, 2022)

tommers said:


> I'm trying to think what is so good about it, cos it suffers from lots of the things that people didn't like about other Souls games - I've seen people moaning about the interface, nothing really gets explained very well, it can be frustrating and repetitive - but I think it's actually the world.  It's so varied and you never know what's going to happen or what you're going to find next.  So, when something points you to a dungeon entrance you don't approach it thinking "oh, another base to clear", you think "haha, what the fuck is in here?  Is there going to be a cool bit of armour?  What monsters are there?  Are there traps?", you're excited all the time to see what happens next.  The way they have done the world, and the amount of stuff they have packed in is just jaw-dropping.  It's a whole different level to anything else.  It feels like GTA3 or something that completely changed the whole way we did games, and after that nothing was the same again.


One thing that it really needs is a new times tab on the inventory.

Would be great if they added the thing from breath of the world where you csn see a track of everywhere you have been on the map.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)

emanymton said:


> One thing that it really needs is a new times tab on the inventory.
> 
> Would be great if they added the thing from breath of the world where you csn see a track of everywhere you have been on the map.


Yeah, searching for new items is a pain.


----------



## rekil (Mar 11, 2022)

I avoid all tips but how do I drop junk I don't need. I have too many shields. Merchant wankers don't take them and they don't go in the chest.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 11, 2022)

rekil said:


> I avoid all tips but how do I drop junk I don't need. I have too many shields. Merchant wankers don't take them and they don't go in the chest.


Think you can right-click on anything in your inventory and choose Discard. But I've not found anything that merchants won't buy yet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2022)

or stick it all in your store box when you sit at a site of grace , until you need such things .


----------



## rekil (Mar 11, 2022)

Sorted. I had to click the x to get the options.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## emanymton (Mar 12, 2022)

tommers said:


> Yeah, searching for new items is a pain.


Found out today if you press right stuck in the inventory you get sorting options, including being able sort by order acquired. 

Not sure how commonly this is know.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 12, 2022)

Anyway got my second great rune today. Not actived it yet though.


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Found out today if you press right stuck in the inventory you get sorting options, including being able sort by order acquired.
> 
> Not sure how commonly this is know.


Nice.


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Anyway got my second great rune today. Not actived it yet though.


Who from?


----------



## emanymton (Mar 12, 2022)

tommers said:


> Who from?


The moon sorcerer. Rennala I think.

Pretty ok boss fight I though, but the 2nd phase had an annoying habit of one-shotting me when I got them down to their last sliver of health. 
​


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> The moon sorcerer. Rennala I think.
> 
> Pretty ok boss fight I though, but the 2nd phase had an annoying habit of one-shotting me when I got them down to their last sliver of health.
> ​


Ah OK. Yeah I don't know if you activate that one. If you find out then let me know. 😁 I think it does something when you respec. I couldn't see anywhere to activate it.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 12, 2022)

tommers said:


> Ah OK. Yeah I don't know if you activate that one. If you find out then let me know. 😁 I think it does something when you respec. I couldn't see anywhere to activate it.


Ah interesting


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Ah interesting


I might be wrong. I'm trying not to look anything up, so maybe there's a tower somewhere.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2022)

I don't want to like that, but I can identify with it. 🙂


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 14, 2022)

Slowly getting better - managed to beat a dungeon boss without looking up any strats, and took on one of those giant things on the cliffs without dying too.


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Slowly getting better - managed to beat a dungeon boss without looking up any strats, and took on one of those giant things on the cliffs without dying too.


There's a point where it clicks and you can go back and beat all the things you ran away from before.

Of course the game then serves up a load of new things to run away from.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 14, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Slowly getting better - managed to beat a dungeon boss without looking up any strats, and took on one of those giant things on the cliffs without dying too.


run past him then go back over the top and running away loads to your right ( after finding the warmasters shack, then you can farm them for a bit directly south.) surely not spoilers,. as this is just the start


----------



## emanymton (Mar 14, 2022)

tommers said:


> There's a point where it clicks and you can go back and beat all the things you ran away from before.
> 
> Of course the game then serves up a load of new things to run away from.


Yet I can still get destroyed by a pack of rats. RATS!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 15, 2022)

I got done over by am angry goat yesterday when I wasn't paying attention .

My tv went wrong Sunday morning so I'm back to playing on a small monitor until I can it repaired, but it's better than nothing. I hope elden ring didn't kill it


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 16, 2022)

Is it actually possible to spec into a magic class without choosing one as your starter class? I've never had anything drop apart from melee weapons and heavy armour in the first 25 levels - no sign of any staff, which means I have no choice but to spec Strength and buff my swords.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is it actually possible to spec into a magic class without choosing one as your starter class? I've never had anything drop apart from melee weapons and heavy armour in the first 25 levels - no sign of any staff, which means I have no choice but to spec Strength and buff my swords.


You will find one eventually


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2022)

Done 68 hours now, still finding new stuff everywhere. Got the two bits of the disc, so used the "grand lift". Cutscene and everything, took me to somewhere I already got to.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 17, 2022)

I wish I had the time and the skillz to get into this.  (Would also need to drop in price.)


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm leaving this till its 10 or 12 quid


----------



## emanymton (Mar 17, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I wish I had the time and the skillz to get into this.  (Would also need to drop in price.)


I'm crap at games and I am slowly getting though it. Always scared of running into a wall at some point though but not happened yet.

But yes it is taking a lot of time.

As for price well I don't know your situation but think it might save me money long term as the amount of time it eats up means I will not buy as many other games.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2022)

The difficulty of Souls games is overstated. Apart from Sekiro. 😁


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 17, 2022)

emanymton said:


> I'm crap at games and I am slowly getting though it. Always scared of running into a wall at some point though but not happened yet.
> 
> But yes it is taking a lot of time.
> 
> As for price well I don't know your situation but think it might save me money long term as the amount of time it eats up means I will not buy as many other games.



I have both Souls 2 and Bloodbourne for the PS and can't have seen more than 0.01% of either.

I don't have a lot of time for playing games, especially as summer approaches.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 17, 2022)

Im a landscape/exploring/storyline gamer, combat I'm less fussed about training up for. Had a souls game before, cant remember which, didnt get through the first level, didn't pull me in,  had no desire to pursue it. This one looks like I'll be interested to look at, but probably has not enough concessions to what I enjoy in a game to keep me at it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2022)

Mother. Fuckers.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 18, 2022)

tommers said:


> Mother. Fuckers.



Oh. Not just 2 or 3 either.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 19, 2022)

Does look like great dungeons


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 19, 2022)

Laptop mother fucking updated.


gone from a virgin 8GB to a chad 32GB  (max this thing will take)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 19, 2022)

More complicated than it used to be.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 20, 2022)

Played an hour and a half.
Love it. Only did stuff I already recognised from previews and looking at network test stuff.

One problem I have is being crap at gaming.
Hitting wrong buttons and being crap and tense during even basic combat.

Am enjoying the stealth aspect.

I started off as wretch as I wasn't sure what to spec into.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 21, 2022)

emanymton said:


> As for price well I don't know your situation but think it might save me money long term as the amount of time it eats up means I will not buy as many other games.



Or waste money on stuff like leaving the house. Or personal grooming products. Or food. 

TBF the worst for that is still football manager. Get into that and you'll save a fortune.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 21, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Or waste money on stuff like leaving the house. Or personal grooming products. Or food.
> 
> TBF the worst for that is still football manager. Get into that and you'll save a fortune.


Too realistic for me these days. You need to know about actual football to play them now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 21, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Too realistic for me these days. You need to know about actual football to play them now.



How is a dedicated FM player supposed to make time to follow actual football?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 21, 2022)

Damn those fucking bird things at Morne Tunnel - just stagger me forever why don't you...


----------



## ffsear (Mar 21, 2022)

Just started!  Wow!   

This game is up there with Skyrim and Zelda for me.    Prob a top 5


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2022)

YOU DIED


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2022)

Have you played other souls games ffsear ? This one seems to be better at sucking in people who haven't before but that might just be me noticing it more.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Damn those fucking bird things at Morne Tunnel - just stagger me forever why don't you...


The things that look like Boris Johnson? I cant remember if ive been to morne tunnel.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2022)

It's sold 12 million copies already, it took bloodborne 4 years to do that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2022)

tommers said:


> The things that look like Boris Johnson? I cant remember if ive been to morne tunnel.


birds with knives on their feet that breath fire. They aren't very nice.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> birds with knives on their feet that breath fire. They aren't very nice.


Oh those things. Yeah, fuck them.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2022)

Me and my posse killed Radahn. And then i was searching for the next bit and i noticed something and i was like "i cant believe i havent noticed that really big weird thing in all the other times ive been here" and obviously that was because it had just appeared and was the thing id been searching for. Dickhead.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 21, 2022)

tommers said:


> Have you played other souls games ffsear ? This one seems to be better at sucking in people who haven't before but that might just be me noticing it more.



No i never played them...  Worth a go?


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2022)

ffsear said:


> No i never played them...  Worth a go?


They're this. But without open world stuff. You get a bit of choice. If you get bored of this then yeah, they're good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 22, 2022)

Maybe watch a good let's play to get a feel.




Also


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2022)

Gelmir Hero's Grave can fuck the fuck off.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2022)

212 odd hours in (give or take a few where I may have left it on, but not many)

I haven't posted because I've been playing 

I'm still finding massive new areas, forgetting and remembering about bosses I met weeks ago, running away in those days . going back and completely destroying them with my new found Red lightning spell and towers of flame ( after investing few points into faith). It really is a masterpiece and has taken the crown from Dark Souls. I think I'm getting near the end game, then looking at the map and thinking , I wonder if.... and there usually is an if (and a death or 9).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> Gelmir Hero's Grave can fuck the fuck off.


Just spent the day on that fucker, done now though.


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> 212 odd hours in (give or take a few where I mat have left it on, but not many)
> 
> I haven't posted because I've been playing
> 
> I'm still finding massive new areas, forgetting and remembering about bosses I met weeks ago, running away in those days . going back and completely destroying them with my new found Red lightning spell and towers of flame ( after investing few points into faith). It really is a masterpiece and has take the crown from Dark Souls. I think I'm getting near the end game, then looking at the map and thinking , I wonder if.... and there usually is an if (and a death or 9).


Yeah. I'm "only" on about 90 hours and the capital city on its own is basically a whole new game. Found the coded sword, which is faith only and looks really cool, and then the erdtree bow, which again scales on faith. Just the amount of stuff in this is amazing. 

I don't know if this can take the place of Dark Souls, that game was so new to me when it came out and it was so unique and affecting that another version of it can never have the same effect but this is objectively a better and more complete game. It's definitely the best open world game I've ever played, like by a fucking country mile. In a "nothing else is even in the same postcode" kind of way.


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just spent the day on that fucker, done now though.


It is such a, and please excuse my bluntness, cunt.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2022)

tommers said:


> Yeah. I'm "only" on about 90 hours and the capital city on its own is basically a whole new game. Found the coded sword, which is faith only and looks really cool, and then the erdtree bow, which again scales on faith. Just the amount of stuff in this is amazing.
> 
> I don't know if this can take the place of Dark Souls, that game was so new to me when it came out and it was so unique and affecting that another version of it can never have the same effect but this is objectively a better and more complete game. It's definitely the best open world game I've ever played, like by a fucking country mile. In a "nothing else is even in the same postcode" kind of way.


There is an area from the city that I wont tell you how to access, that leads to another secret area and onto another, it's madness..


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> There is an area from the city that I wont tell you how to access, that leads to another secret area and onto another, it's madness..


Sounds about right. I was exploring Ainsel River the other day and there's a whole area I can see but can't get to down there too. 

I usually play through without any tips and then go back with a guide. This is going to take forever. 😁


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2022)

I don't even know which boss this is cos I haven't got to them yet but this is fucking beautiful and also makes me feel amazingly inadequate. 

So elegant.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 30, 2022)

How many months of gameplay does it take to get past the first effing boss?? 

There's some guy you can summon called Roger or something and you go through a mist doorway thing and die repeatedly and I have levelled up but it makes no difference.

(I just wanted to vent spleen really, don't mind me)


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> How many months of gameplay does it take to get past the first effing boss??
> 
> There's some guy you can summon called Roger or something and you go through a mist doorway thing and die repeatedly and I have levelled up but it makes no difference.
> 
> (I just wanted to vent spleen really, don't mind me)


He killed me a lot. You can summon other players as well as Rogier and also use those Ash summons things (instead of other players) if you want. You just need to learn his moves but also just go and explore if you need to. I think I was level 30 or 40 when I beat him.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 31, 2022)

tommers said:


> He killed me a lot. You can summon other players as well as Rogier and also use those Ash summons things (instead of other players) if you want. You just need to learn his moves but also just go and explore if you need to. I think I was level 30 or 40 when I beat him.


Thanks! I'm pretty much effing about until I get get tough enough so I'll get the bugger one day!


----------



## emanymton (Mar 31, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> How many months of gameplay does it take to get past the first effing boss??
> 
> There's some guy you can summon called Roger or something and you go through a mist doorway thing and die repeatedly and I have levelled up but it makes no difference.
> 
> (I just wanted to vent spleen really, don't mind me)


Summon Roger, summon the jellyfish (it has a lot of hp) them stand back and lob fireballs at him occasionally (I am playing confessor) was my strategy. I almost got him first try but the bastard knocked me of the cliff. In the end it was the 3rd attempt. But I was probably overlevelled as I was too scared to even tey for ages.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 31, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Summon Roger, summon the jellyfish (it has a lot of hp) them stand back and lob fireballs at him occasionally (I am playing confessor) was my strategy. I almost got him first try but the bastard knocked me of the cliff. In the end it was the 3rd attempt. But I was probably overlevelled as I was too scared to even tey for ages.


I didn't realise you could summon the jellyfish there too!
Ta!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2022)

Getting near the end now, but just stumbled across another hidden boss.

I'm a mad powerful level 154 mage.

Some of my spells are just plain nasty.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 31, 2022)

Is going down the wizard rout better if I am not so great at combat?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes and no, I discovered being a wizard in DS 1 after my 3rd playthrough and loved the ranged aspect of it. Tanking your way through as a warrior it can be very satisfying but it is definitely harder, being a cleric ( confessor in ER ) can be a surprisingly powerful build later in the game and seems to incorporate the pyromancy from the DS games.

The sheer amount of spells and incantations in ER is fantastic and can be really spectacular 



Spoiler



looking at you red forked lightning stuff...


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2022)

Sorcerer is great for ranged combat, cheesing static big things etc. but you are still going to need to get up close and dirty sometimes. 

Decent shield is always my first stop in Souls games. Something metal that blocks 100% of physical damage. But I'm not good at parrying and dodging, so I block instead.


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2022)

You are also going to need variety. Some things are very magic resistant.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 31, 2022)

tommers said:


> You are also going to need variety. Some things are very magic resistant.





Spoiler: Decent magic resistant tool



Serpent arrows ( Espescially with the serpent bow)


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2022)

Beat Morgott first try. Summoned Malenia and my trusty mimic tear. Now onto the next bit. 😁


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 1, 2022)

Finally went back and beat Margit, then ragequit at that knight twat in the room in the castle.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 2, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Finally went back and beat Margit, then ragequit at that knight twat in the room in the castle.


Not the birds?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 2, 2022)

tommers said:


> Decent shield is always my first stop in Souls games. Something metal that blocks 100% of physical damage. But I'm not good at parrying and dodging, so I block instead.



I've played through Bloodborne twice, DS3 three times, and have made a start on Elden Ring and I've barely parried or blocked anything ever. Dodge and big two handed weapon for me.


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've played through Bloodborne twice, DS3 three times, and have made a start on Elden Ring and I've barely parried or blocked anything ever. Dodge and big two handed weapon for me.


Yeah Bloodborne made shields obsolete. Like its a joke item.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 3, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Not the birds?


I went the other way, but met the birds tonight. Fuck them too.


----------



## tommers (Apr 3, 2022)

Went under the capital. There's a whole huge level under there, really well designed, lots of shortcuts and hidden stuff. All accessed through an entrance I never even found the first time round. And I've not found something that I know is down there, even though I've cleared it all. 

I only went back to find it cos a character told me about it, a character I almost missed. I must have missed so much stuff. Done 100 hours, feel like there's the same again to go.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 3, 2022)

I think that's the area I was alluding to in an earlier post, I reckon you still have got about another 100 hours or so to do 

I've been away so haven't played it for a couple of days, but my cousin was telling me earlier about a spell he has that I'd completely missed , so I'l be off on a mission tomorrow to find it. I really dont want it to end so I'm going back everywhere and searching for any hidden stuff, and then il probably start all over again if i can do the last boss.


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2022)

Used something that I had seen before but forgotten about - whole new area, huge, that leads to another whole new area. 

I don't understand how they've made this. It's so big,and so much fun to explore. It's astonishing.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 5, 2022)

Castle Sol = bullshit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2022)

Well 265 hours later, I've just completed a wonderful journey in the lands between, although I have gone back and got my stats up and am trying to kill someone in a gaol to get a rather splednid summon, but still having trouble with it 

Then onto Journey 2.. 

But maybe in a few days time. I see the sun is shining so might go outside.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2022)

fen_boy said:


> Castle Sol = bullshit


The knights? The one with two swords just made me laugh.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well 265 hours later, I've just completed a wonderful journey in the lands between, although I have gone back and got my stats up and am trying to kill someone in a gaol to get a rather splednid summon, but still having trouble with it
> 
> Then onto Journey 2..
> 
> But maybe in a few days time. I see the sun is shining so might go outside.


I know who you're talking about. Been trying to kill her myself, that big attack she does is a mother fucker.

Well done on finishing it.


I'm starting to feel a bit like a junkie. I can't stop, but I really want to. I read something the other day saying it's a bit too big, and I'm starting to agree with that. A lot of it is the same and I want to get it done. Saying that though I've just spent about ten hours rolling around Sol Castle and doing Ranni's quest rather than trying to kill the giant that is in the way of the main quest. 😁


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2022)

Definitely go outside though. 😁


----------



## emanymton (Apr 10, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well 265 hours later, I've just completed a wonderful journey in the lands between, although I have gone back and got my stats up and am trying to kill someone in a gaol to get a rather splednid summon, but still having trouble with it
> 
> Then onto Journey 2..
> 
> But maybe in a few days time. I see the sun is shining so might go outside.


I likes everything until the last sentence. 

I still have a loooong way to go. Not had much time lately but I have 2 weeks of work now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2022)

It gives you the option to start ng+ or go back into the world so I've gone back and still finding stuff and areas I had missed , so I guess I  haven't quite finished yet...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> I know who you're talking about. Been trying to kill her myself, that big attack she does is a mother fucker.
> 
> Well done on finishing it.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: bit of help with that fucker....



so if it is the ringleader of the black knife, there is an area where you can corner him/her whatev , and just spam them with magic, takes time but does work


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2022)

After 100+ hours I have just put my flask onto a pouch button, so I can access it by triangle and up I stead of scrolling through the items in the middle of a fight 

In other news the floating city of Azu whatever can fuck off. Those banished knights can fuck off and then continue to fuck off.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 14, 2022)

A bit tempted to get this if I ever finish Bloodborne (a Souls game that I finally "get").


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2022)

tommers said:


> After 100+ hours I have just put my flask onto a pouch button, so I can access it by triangle and up I stead of scrolling through the items in the middle of a fight
> 
> In other news the floating city of Azu whatever can fuck off. Those banished knights can fuck off and then continue to fuck off.


The game the keeps on killing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2022)

I haven't left my first game left I'm being really boring and during work meetings I just farm , I'm getting really tough now and levelling up in END is actually worth while as I'm now bowling around and no one is hurting me , soon onto journey 2 maybe


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 18, 2022)

170hrs in now, at the 'murdering NPCs for their shit' phase of end game.


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2022)

fen_boy said:


> 170hrs in now, at the 'murdering NPCs for their shit' phase of end game.


I'm about 140 hours I think and see sawing between "oh god, when will this end?" and "hahaha, another new level I missed, ooh, what's that, look at my cool new spear!". I'm up to Maliketh in the main story but have started looking things up now cos people keep mentioning things I have never seen.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2022)

OK, just the final fight to go. I ended up summoning for Godfrey I think cos by that point I just wanted to get it done. Beat Alecto though and the all-knowing dickhead. I even left the controller for that one and went to answer the door, luckily I was behind a pillar so survived. 😁

It's a great game but by God, it's about fifty hours too long. I'm still seeing stuff I haven't found when I look up how to beat a boss. It's insane.


----------



## emanymton (May 2, 2022)

I haven't played for a while. I got ill around Easter and just not been in the right mood for it. Need to get back to it but have managed to get hooked on Stardew Valley in the meantime...


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2022)

emanymton said:


> I haven't played for a while. I got ill around Easter and just not been in the right mood for it. Need to get back to it but have managed to get hooked on Stardew Valley in the meantime...


Stardew Valley is amazing, and definitely a different mood


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2022)

tommers said:


> Stardew Valley is amazing, and definitely a different mood




It's very dusty in here.


----------



## trashpony (May 18, 2022)

I love Stardew. I’m on my 4th farm


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2022)

Hahahaha a. FFS.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



How.
Is.
This.
Possible?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> How.
> Is.
> This.
> Possible?


I have no idea, I dont even know why someone would want to try it.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I have no idea, I done even know why someone would want to try it.


I played it up until the boss fight with the sorceress in the academy and then my head exploded. 

I wish I could enjoy those games as Elden Ring has a ton of content but the difficulty is more frustration than fun for me. What makes it worse is when the game spawns you miles from where you want to be. That is just misery for me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2022)

Thing is, if you do the work, it's not that hard, but you have to put the time in, I tried dark souls 1, 4 times before it clicked and became really rewarding .but I get it is not for everyone


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Elden Ring's Colosseum DLC Is Real, Free, and Releasing Tomorrow - IGN
					

FromSoftware has confirmed that Elden Ring's long-rumoured colosseum DLC is real, and it's available tomorrow for free.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Flavour (Dec 7, 2022)

i've just finished RDR2 (which is very easy, to be honest) and am thinking of going to this next as i don't think many other games besides elden ring will be able to compare to the scope/breadth/etc of Red Dead but internet says this does, however... really not into the idea of it being ridiculously hard. i've gotten frustrated with FFVII remake because there are just way too many battles , many of which are hard, and it gets boring quickly


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2022)

Some of the bosses are hard. Especially if you've not played one of these games before. The run of the mill enemies are challenging but you learn their weaknesses and where they are etc. 

There are lots of ways to make it easier - summon another player or your own little helper. Lots is optional. 

It's properly open world so if you get stuck somewhere you can try somewhere else. Or grind until you're able to beat the boss. 

Ultimately though the brilliance of these games is being able to beat somebody who smeared you all over the scenery an hour or two earlier.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2022)

I mean you will die a lot. But that's not the end of the world.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2022)

That woman did it with a dance pad.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2022)

Yeah tommers is exactly right. I would have sworn from what I've heard about them that I'd hate these games for those sorts of reasons but I've played through Bloodborne and DS3 three times each I think and am gradually going through Elden Ring now. You do die a lot but that's OK, it's just part of the game. There's always some way that you can progress so it (almost) never feels like you're beating your head on a brick wall. Plenty of times you'll get smashed repeatedly by some monster but you go and do something else and come back and eventually beat it. Don't be put off by its hard reputation.


----------

